# website no longer logging errors



## dpalme (Jan 12, 2018)

We had to upgrade our server recently and I think in the process we somehow screwed apache up.  I cleared the logs of old stuff, access_log is being logged with everthing, but the error_log is no longer receiving any log reporting.  it looks like everything is going to /var/log/httpd-error.log instead of /www/logs/error_log as defined in the vhosts setup.

Am I missing a new setting somewhere?
The reason I'm trying to figure this part out is worpress is no longer serving sub pages.... main page works just fine but the rest is broken so trying to get back to a starting point and work from there...


----------



## dpalme (Jan 12, 2018)

Ok I searched through the httpd-error.log file and its not logging for the domain I am having the problem with, so it appears that nothing is being logged for the domain (errors that is). 

Here is the config in 
	
	



```
httpd-vhosts.conf
```
:


```
<Directory "/home/domain/www">
    Options -Indexes +FollowSymlinks
    AllowOverride Authconfig FileInfo Indexes
    Require all granted
</Directory>
```


```
<Virtualhost 108.61.47.116:80>
    ServerName www.domain.com
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.com
    DocumentRoot "/home/domain/www/data"
    ServerAlias www.domain.com
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "home/domain/www/cgi-bin/"
    ErrorLog "/home/domain/www/logs/error_log"
    CustomLog "/home/domain/www/logs/access_log" combined
</Virtualhost>
```


----------



## Snurg (Jan 13, 2018)

In case you deleted the logfile(s) while apache is running you have to restart apache to have it create a new file+handle.


----------



## dpalme (Jan 13, 2018)

No that wasn't the issue, apparently it was only logging critical issues and not warnings and such.  I also turned off the default path so that eliminates part of the issue, and then I found that mod_rewrite in the new install wasn't activated.  

Got it back up and running, thanks for the suggestion that is usually what happens


----------

